# Do you allow your dog to eat edamame?



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I don't know if Mia's ever wanted a soybean, but she loves tofu, especially if fried. She'll eat nearly any veg if they've been well oiled and roasted, including brussels sprouts roasted with curry.


----------



## Puppy Love (Aug 10, 2015)

Liz said:


> I don't know if Mia's ever wanted a soybean, but she loves tofu, especially if fried. She'll eat nearly any veg if they've been well oiled and roasted, including brussels sprouts roasted with curry.


Curry roasted? Wow. Wally likes a lot of vegetables, and he likes most of the foods I eat, but soybeans are the one food he will not walk away from.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about it in moderation. There's some concern about the health effects of substituting legumes for grains in grain free dog foods. It's not like you are going to be basing his every meal on soy beans, however. I would worry most about giving him too many all at once, resulting in an upset tummy. The same goes with any kind of treat.


----------



## Puppy Love (Aug 10, 2015)

cowpony said:


> I wouldn't worry about it in moderation. There's some concern about the health effects of substituting legumes for grains in grain free dog foods. It's not like you are going to be basing his every meal on soy beans, however. I would worry most about giving him too many all at once, resulting in an upset tummy. The same goes with any kind of treat.


Upset tummy I definitely worry about with him. I had read that it can cause them to get gassy and diarrhea so at 4 lbs I figure I better not give him as many as he'd like. I just like to sit and eat them as a snack. I guess I will just stick to him only having a few each time.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Nothing wrong with them in moderation as a treat.... unless you know your dog has an allergy or intolerance. It has good fiber and protein, but it is high in fat compared to other beans.


----------



## Puppy Love (Aug 10, 2015)

Skylar said:


> Nothing wrong with them in moderation as a treat.... unless you know your dog has an allergy or intolerance. It has good fiber and protein, but it is high in fat compared to other beans.


Thank you. I'm embarrassed to say, I didn't realize they were higher in fat. That alone is a good reason not to let him have many.


----------



## Deere (Jun 25, 2021)

Puppy Love said:


> Thank you. I'm embarrassed to say, I didn't realize they were higher in fat. That alone is a good reason not to let him have many.


Ivan wouldn't even lick one let alone eat it. He will occasionally eat raw green & wax beans from the garden otherwise he doesn't eat vegetables.


----------



## Puppy Love (Aug 10, 2015)

Deere said:


> Ivan wouldn't even lick one let alone eat it. He will occasionally eat raw green & wax beans from the garden otherwise he doesn't eat vegetables.


That is funny! Wally loves his veggies. I chop up little pieces of carrots, squash, etc., and use them for training treats sometimes. He gets just as excited for them as he does for the higher-value treats. When he sees someone eating he will watch and hang around to see if anyone drops anything by accident, my mother has Alzheimer's and tends to, but will go do other things too. But if there is edamame, he's not leaving.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Puppy Love said:


> Thank you. I'm embarrassed to say, I didn't realize they were higher in fat. That alone is a good reason not to let him have many.


I myself was surprised to discover that soy beans were high in fat compared to all the other beans. That’s why you see soybean oil and not pinto bean or garbanzo bean oil.


----------

